# Bella Bellissima!!!



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Just Bought-it-Now on the e(vil)Bay! A 2005 Bella with 105 9 speed. I spoke with the seller before pulling trig, and he said his wife rode it for one summer in 2009 before finding a semi-permanent spot in the garage.  By the looks of the pics, and from talking to the guy, I believe him. 

Just to clarify, this is not for me. This one would fit my wife but she has a Titus Ti that she rides. So who is this for??? My wife's best friend in Seattle. She has been wanting a road bike for a little while now but didn't want to spend much money on one- limit was $600 or $700 (even though she does real well at Microsoft.)

I was perusing the Portland CL this weekend when I found a 2006 Bianchi Giro triple 10 spd 105 triple for $700. I mentioned it to her and she said to get it if I thought it was a good deal. After seeing it, I advised her against it. Then I saw this Bella and it was not much more than the Bianchi and mentioned it to her and to my surprise, she said "buy it if you think it is a good bike and deal". So it's on the way to PDX from Virgina! I'll put it together for her and tune it up. She will come down in 2 weeks and my wife and her will go for a nice ride. Hope the weather will cooperate. It is Portland after all.


----------

